# I made these gifs



## mrtofu (May 30, 2013)

deleted


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 30, 2013)

nope they go here http://gbatemp.net/forums/gbatemp-art-studio.23/


----------



## mrtofu (May 30, 2013)

deleted


----------



## BORTZ (May 30, 2013)

I am disturbed by the dragon one.


----------



## mrtofu (May 30, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Sicklyboy (May 30, 2013)

I'm really confused.


----------



## mrtofu (May 30, 2013)

deleted


----------



## Haloman800 (May 30, 2013)

Neat. What did you use to make them?


----------



## mrtofu (May 31, 2013)

deleted


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 5, 2013)

deleted


----------



## mrtofu (Jun 5, 2013)

deleted


----------



## WhiteMaze (Jun 19, 2013)

WatchGintama said:


> Here's a different one, for the sony fanboys.


 
Thank you. I LOL'D so much :'D


----------

